# Grizzly T10432 Router Table Upgrades/add-ons?



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello-

I've seen all the positive reviews for this router table on the forum, and many comments alluding to user upgrades/add-ons, but couldn't find a comprehensive list or post on this. Hoping people chime in with ideas/pics of what they've done to this table.

Things I've spotted so far:

adding a safety power on/off switch (any tips for which one mounted easily?)
some appear to swap out the plate for an aluminum one (not sure what brand though), but I have also read the plate it comes with is good and cheap

For the record, I don't have this table (yet) but it is a front runner as I shop around for one.

thanks,
chris


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Chris 
I have that table all ready for a router. All my kids went together and got the Bosch router I wanted for Xmas . But that will have to wait for spring when we get back from the gulf.
Tom


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not used the router table but I do use the plate and some of the other parts. The quality and price on the parts has been great so far. I have had no problems with the plate other than I should have bought more when I ordered the one I have.

For an external switch I use the Woodstock D4166 Safety Locking Switch by WoodstockWoodstock D4166 Safety Locking Switch - Amazon.com . The price is right and I either replace switches that are not as good or add them. For the router I just wired two pig tails to the switch one with a male plug end and the other with a female plug end. It should be installed in a switch box, of course. Mount it to one of the legs with a couple screws.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave that is a great price for that type switch. Do you know what box it can be mounted in? The standard plug in box has 2 screw holes in the center and this switch has 4 screws in the corners. It looks to me like it might be easier to make a cutout in a piece of ply and mount the ply to the frame of the machine.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Chris, I have the table and it is an excellent table. It really doesn't need any mods to be fully functional, but.... We did install a 3/4 plywood shelf on the leg braces, (I think we turned the braces over to do this) and I am installing the same paddle switch I use on my table saw. This is a magnetic switch so the router will not restart in case of power failure. This switch can be mounted in a regular outdoor outlet box. This is the same switch used on the Grizzly (among others) table saws and band saws.

Woodstock D4160 110-Volt Paddle Switch - Amazon.com 

I have also made up a dust collection scoop that will be mounted to the frame below the table on a piece of 1/2 ply.

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D42...388256496&sr=1-1&keywords=mini+gulp+dust+hood

As you can see from the photo the scoop has a blast gate and a 4" Y to go up to the fence. We needed this because we are cutting paintable MDF raised panels with a 3-1/4" bit. The dust cloud from cutting the MDF panels is indescribable. When the blast gate is open it collects dust from the fence and below the table. When the blast gate is closed it collects from the fence only.


----------



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Grizzly router Table- Love It*

Chris
I've had the Grizzly router table for almost a year and am very happy with it. I installed a Kreg on/off switch and it works fine. Here's some photos of the table...


----------



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

belaire445 said:


> Chris
> I've had the Grizzly router table for almost a year and am very happy with it. I installed a Kreg on/off switch and it works fine. Here's some photos of the table...


Very cool - I like the shelves/drawers idea!

thanks for the responses so far - great info


----------



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

belaire445 said:


> Chris
> I've had the Grizzly router table for almost a year and am very happy with it. I installed a Kreg on/off switch and it works fine. Here's some photos of the table...


Hi Steve-

How did you connect that Kreg power switch? I see the screw holes for it (not being used - just to right of power switch) then a bolt into the table towards the top - but not sure what this is connected to on the switch unit? Did you have to rig something up for this?


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Dave that is a great price for that type switch. Do you know what box it can be mounted in? The standard plug in box has 2 screw holes in the center and this switch has 4 screws in the corners. It looks to me like it might be easier to make a cutout in a piece of ply and mount the ply to the frame of the machine.


Good question Charles. So far I have been able to install them either in place of an old switch or just cut a rectangular hole where the old switch was, drilling 4 holes for mounting with machine screws and nuts. Four days ago I stumbled on to an old bench grinder I had so long I do not even remember where I got it. The switch was smashed so I replaced it with one of these. Went right in the old opening just had to drill the 4 holes. Replace switches on two Delta and two Craftsman contractor table saws as well as one on a shop built router table. 

A hole could be cut in a cover plate to install it on a regular gang box. Maybe someone else knows of a common box or cover for them? I have started to look for specific boxes a few times but did not put much effort in it since I did not need a box yet. I try to keep a couple of the switches on hand. I would like to have a couple boxes or cover plates already punched and drilled to accept the switch as well.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Most of these switches are made to mount into a regular outdoor/weatherproof electrical box. *It is best to look for a magnetic type switch*, like the one I posted the link to. If you trip a breaker, or have any kind of power failure, the equipment will not restart when the power is restored.


----------

